# New Space marines codex (update for 7th ed)



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

via Birds in the Trees posted by Larry Vela on Bols
http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/04/space-marines-rumor-latest.html
Space Marines are one of the two “standard old school” codices that will be a full update this year.

The codex update itself is more of a minor refresh to bring it into alignment with the current edition design trends.

Minis coming are:
– Assault Marines box refresh/update
– New Chaplain (probably plastic)

That would make sense. Not much salt for me to have here.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

My personal thought (and this is ONLY my opinion) is that we will *No Longer Have Chapter Traits*. I feel that instead, we'll end up with special Detachments specific for each chapter. For instance, an Ultramarine Detachment will probably look VERY similar to standard Force Org/CAD, but offer the tactical options that is currently a trait, as a new Command Benefit. Imperial Fists might offer more Elites, and require a set of Sternguard. Command Benefit would be Bolter Drill. White Scars may not require troops, but instead demand some Fast Attacks, and give Improved Jinks, or some such.

I'm sort of expecting a very similar thing for Craftworlds, also.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Xabre said:


> My personal thought (and this is ONLY my opinion) is that we will *No Longer Have Chapter Traits*. I feel that instead, we'll end up with special Detachments specific for each chapter. For instance, an Ultramarine Detachment will probably look VERY similar to standard Force Org/CAD, but offer the tactical options that is currently a trait, as a new Command Benefit. Imperial Fists might offer more Elites, and require a set of Sternguard. Command Benefit would be Bolter Drill. White Scars may not require troops, but instead demand some Fast Attacks, and give Improved Jinks, or some such.
> 
> I'm sort of expecting a very similar thing for Craftworlds, also.


There is a lot of potential for some very cool concepts there. For example, Codex Astartes complaint chapters might have more traditional chapter set ups, while non-complaint chapters will be a bit more stylized.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

In an unexpected twist, Black Templars become the new cheese.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

venomlust said:


> In an unexpected twist, Black Templars become the new cheese.


or get squatted entirely (more likely) :biggrin:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Long rumoured kits possibly waiting for release:

Newly cut Predator kit (seen by a few people)
New basic Dreadnought kit (with all weapon options)
New cut Space Marine bikes
New Terminator veterans/command squad 
and
New Space Marine Armour: MK LVII (Heinz armour)
New Multi part Chaplain (possibly including jet-pogo)
New Land Raider (add random name here, like Julie) featuring (add random weapon here, like double D cannon)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> Long rumoured kits possibly waiting for release:
> 
> Newly cut Predator kit (seen by a few people)
> New basic Dreadnought kit (with all weapon options)
> ...


you missed terminator veterans/command squad


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> you missed terminator veterans/command squad


added, there are probably hundreds more yet


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

im very much expecting to see an AV14 flyer in the works at some point :biggrin: 

Cue flying land raider jokes!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Biker Honour Guard, because the game still doesn't have any 2+ save bike units. Or fucking blinged-out pimpmobile bikes with giant eagle heads on the front with the wings stretching backwards as leg-guards.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Id love to see a more customizable termie captain, like the chaos lord box


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> New Space Marine Armour: MK LVII (Heinz armour)


:laugh: this is rich. Really adds credibility to the rumour!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, given the Eldar new codex was also mentioned by the guys who spoke about a new SM dex...i imagine we can now begin to see the new posterboys codex arriving shortly this year.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

We have this:

Original rumors via 75hastings69 2-17-2015

Not MaybeDeathwatch
Genestealer Cult
via 75hastings69 5-1-2015

Anyone here remember the little guessing game we had about releases?Most of it can be found here…….So you’ll see in there the assassins game (correct)
HH Game (I guess time will tell )
… and amongst the other stuff….

G/S Cult Codex & Models (Harlequin sized release)
Deathwatch Codex & Models (Harlequin sized release)

….. well, I may have gotten myself a bit confused about what these actually were, it seems we “may” be seeing these two as a combined set in some fashion, whether that’s as another standalone game or as a “starter/campaign” set is yet unclear, although I’m going to assume that these would be unusual choices for a starter box.

AND this!!

via 'RR' on Faeit 212
'June 13th sees new Adeptus Astartes Codex release with two vehicle boxes. New land raider command variant included and new rhino command variant. Ornate design on additional armour plates etc. More marine kits to follow.

The codex sees predators/whirlwinds/indicators as 1-3 options. No surprise.
The codex sees land raider squadrons and huge bonus to ignoring damage when part of them.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Glad Whirlwind are being squadroned. May not make them up to must haves but it makes them more attractive.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

vindicators squadrons are going to be...brutal..


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

neferhet said:


> vindicators squadrons are going to be...brutal..


Overkill much!?

That said, I really hope the Predator Assassin Squadron and the Vindicator Linebreaker Squadron become regular 40k Formations. I'd be so down for that.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

that would be awesome and in line with the new eldar codex! Could work!


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

neferhet said:


> vindicators squadrons are going to be...brutal..


I miss when Chaos Space Marines were a thing... Yeah we got Daemonkin Codex... but TBH outside of the Gorepack and the Lord of AxeCheese who makes 2 Blood Thirsters that codex basically sucked. Even then it was affectively a reprint of CSM and Daemon codex but Khorne only with no fancy new rules and bits other than the army one for blood points.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Good news.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> I miss when Chaos Space Marines were a thing... Yeah we got Daemonkin Codex... but TBH outside of the Gorepack and the Lord of AxeCheese who makes 2 Blood Thirsters that codex basically sucked. Even then it was affectively a reprint of CSM and Daemon codex but Khorne only with no fancy new rules and bits other than the army one for blood points.


Chaos have been fucked over consistently since 2007, I think most players are used to it by now and either use a different Codex or lump the one you have.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Loli said:


> Glad Whirlwind are being squadroned. May not make them up to must haves but it makes them more attractive.


Until they become S6 and/or AP3 they're still near worthless. Giving them a S5 AP4 Ignores Cover Template would make them a lot more competitive along the lines of Wyverns. Compared to what a Wyvern throws out, (4 TL'd S4 Shred) Blasts, for the same cost, a Whirlwind throwing out a single S5 AP4 blast is ridiculously underpowered. Alternatively, give it 2 shots, or make it accurate on the move (perhaps a 2" guidance move to represent the high level AI warheads and allow it to fire as if the target was line of sight similar to how nuncio boxes work, THEN it's good.

It will be forever that way, because unlike AM, SM don't need much help to deal with T4, and if they do, well, a Thunderfire does the same, but better, and is no longer the glass cannon it once was.

Sorry to hear that that unit won't be coming 1-3.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Vaz said:


> It will be forever that way, because unlike AM, SM don't need much help to deal with T4, and if they do, well, a Thunderfire does the same, but better, and is no longer the glass cannon it once was.


Amen. Basically with that unit they crippled the already cripple whirlwind


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Also, via Bird in the Trees:

Deathwatch Kill Team Kit
Kit is built atop the Plastic Sternguard kit

SM-box-sternguard
Includes an additional Deathwatch sprue loaded with Killteam bits including:

– Over a dozen shoulderpads (Half Deathwatch logos, half various chapter logos)

– New Deathwatch heads

– Multiple Deathwatch equipment back/powerpacks

– Unique Killteam weapons (both shooting and assault)

– Deathwatch pouches, seals, etc, minor bits.
_________________________________________________

There's also some uncertainty wether the Deatwatch VS Stealercult is a standalone game (assassin style) or a "starter set".


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

neferhet said:


> Also, via Bird in the Trees:
> 
> Deathwatch Kill Team Kit
> Kit is built atop the Plastic Sternguard kit
> ...


this would make me a happy bunny, sternguard are my most popular space marine kit at the moment and shoving another sprue in the box would just be gravy and throw in a kill team deathwatch codex/board game too would be extra special gravy with bits of meat in it.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Some more news...
via Steve the Warboss 5-4-2015

Chapter-specific Boxed Sets coming alongside new Space Marine Codex:-Ultramarines Sternguard Squad
-Raven Guard Assault Squad
-White Scars Bike Squad
-Salamanders Devastator Squad


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

SALTFEST:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2015/05/space-marine-rule-updates-for-coming.html



> he Space Marine codex is due according to rumors in early June, and some information is being talked about that gives us some insight to the what might be in that codex. Here is the latest Space Marine Information.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors.
> ...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

You just ninja'ed me 
some of this rumors..i can smell the bullshit!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Like the sound of all of that tbh.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

neferhet said:


> Some more news...
> via Steve the Warboss 5-4-2015
> 
> Chapter-specific Boxed Sets coming alongside new Space Marine Codex:-Ultramarines Sternguard Squad
> ...


Makes sense people have been calling for chapter stuff for years.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Salamanders...devastator squad? That makes very little sense to me, guess I don't know their fluff very well.

White Scars already have a bike squad upgrade sprue, and while I would love to see anything new I get the feeling it will make my converted WS Captain look less awesome to see them next to each other (kind of like the new BA Tactical squad as anything other than Sternguard unless you're starting fresh or have already gone the hardcore 'convert everything with DC parts' route).

Either way, my SM(IF) army is now on hold until a new Codex is released because not one of my collections have survived a new Codex without having something crucial changed about how I'm filling out my force.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Termie command squad back! Please be true! Redeemers and Crusaders as fast attack oh my, is that a nudge in my pants!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Land raider C and R are fast attack.....


....?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

And imperial knights are heavy. (Just guessing) crazy enough to be true.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Anyone notice the allusion to Black Templar returning with their own Codex?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Anyone notice the allusion to Black Templar returning with their own Codex?


 That at least will if it happens will please BT players and collectors.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> Anyone notice the allusion to Black Templar returning with their own Codex?


BT Codex to be the test dex for space marines instead of DA ? Thats unheard of!

No way Land Raiders are fast attack thats doesnt make any sense whatsoever!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Anyone notice the allusion to Black Templar returning with their own Codex?


it wouldn't be surprising, they were only a last minute edition to the last codex and weren't in some of the drafts at all


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope to fuck I can abuse that Land Speeder rule by putting a Space Marine IC on a bike inside a squad.
@Stormxlr; really? LR as Fast attack doesn't make sense? Pray tell then, what Heavy Support does a Land Raider bring? A Heavy Bolter and 2 Lascannons?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Vaz said:


> I hope to fuck I can abuse that Land Speeder rule by putting a Space Marine IC on a bike inside a squad.
> @Stormxlr; really? LR as Fast attack doesn't make sense? Pray tell then, what Heavy Support does a Land Raider bring? A Heavy Bolter and 2 Lascannons?


It needs a ramming attack.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> It needs a ramming attack.


All vehicles need a ramming attack, kind of like hammer of wrath..... 

Could just picture ork buggies slamming into some un suspecting space marines...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> No way Land Raiders are fast attack thats doesnt make any sense whatsoever!


If it made sense for any Chapter I feel like BA or maybe WS would be good, but yeah. Not happening.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Vaz said:


> I hope to fuck I can abuse that Land Speeder rule by putting a Space Marine IC on a bike inside a squad.
> @Stormxlr; really? LR as Fast attack doesn't make sense? Pray tell then, what Heavy Support does a Land Raider bring? A Heavy Bolter and 2 Lascannons?


Well I simply cant, Land Raiders are obviously underpowered for point cost. But they dont belong with Bikers, Land Speeders and Flyers either. They are still heavy support tanks. Not main battle line tanks like Vindicators, Predators variants etc. If you want to discuss Land Raiders rules or how it would be improved im totally open to that. 


ntaw said:


> If it made sense for any Chapter I feel like BA or maybe WS would be good, but yeah. Not happening.


BA got fast attack predators right, i could see fast attack dreadnoughts for WS.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Still nott sure how a Vehicle designed to move as fast as possible into enemy lines to deliver assault troops is anything other than Fast Attack. 

Still, with multiple detachments now, it doesn't really make a difference overmuch.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Still nott sure how a Vehicle designed to move as fast as possible into enemy lines to deliver assault troops is anything other than Fast Attack.
> 
> Still, with multiple detachments now, it doesn't really make a difference overmuch.


considering the way the game has moved towards walkers and vehicles we are probably close to needing a vehicle hazard phase,
roll a d6 for each infantry squad, on a 3 + your squad spend the turn clearing leaves from the battlefield so as not interfere with passing vehicles,
roll a d6 for each vehicle squad, on a 4 + your vehicle has been impounded for speeding violations
roll a d6 for each character in your army, on a 5 + your character misses a turn due to compulsory attendance at a roadside health & safety seminar


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> BA got fast attack predators right


Not any more, the Baal Predator got moved to the Heavy Support slot. Also, any Rhino-chassis vehicle aside from the Rhino, Razorback, and Baal has to pay for the Fast upgrade instead of having it built in.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> New Land Raider (add random name here, like Julie) featuring (add random weapon here, like double D cannon)


It's here, and it's called the Excelsior!

Looks like TL plasma guns on the command rhino, and some sort of graviton cannon on the LR.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks like TL plasma guns on the command rhino, and some sort of graviton cannon on the LR.


damn you beat me too it, so the question is will they recut the sprues to include these extras or will it be an extra sprue like they did with the knight? 

either way it looks like marines will be up next


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd say they'll just be extra sprues in the box. I'd like a closer look at the LR commander. Might make a nice basis for a new SM character.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow I find that hilarious, loyalist dogs really did get yet another LR variant. :laugh:


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I dont know how but gw found a way to make the holy rhino and land raider chassis look terrible. I find this models quite repulsive actually, maybe its my hate for all things Grav or its the terrible painting. Or maybe its the name... Excelsior ? WTF sounds like a barbie doll convertable. 
The worst thing is that they wont update the rules for LRC,LRR,LRP and they wont be a viable option compared to this exelsior.... Even typing the name brings RAGE in me out.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

the land raider looks so-so (think it would look better without the commander on it)
the rhino however, looks truly, dire

"Send the Rhino Primaris to lead our forces"
"We can't Sir, if you will remember it went up a hill and fell over backwards"


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm not much for those two. The Rhino is rather simple and standard but this just looks horrid and excessive just for the sake of it so they can justify giving us a new model. Same to for the LR.

If all they really do for the marines is give us just them kits, and make the Predator, Whirlwind, Vindicator Squadrons they really shouldn't have bothered and moved over to Dark Angels if they wanted marines, since the two kids could just be released separately and FAQ the other tanks to be Squadroned.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't like them. This disappointed me at first. Then I remembered I'm Raven Guard and don't care about tanks.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

good thing is if ppl dont like primaris model but if ends up with good rules they could use the democles as counts as. One is basically a blinged up versinn of the other.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Good grodd those are fucking horrible.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Lame looking for sure, but any time you put any SM crew on a transport vehicle the scale looks fucktarded to me. I'm thinking the models I've sequestered away from my BA to become IF might just stay in the 'paint it red' cue.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Actually I love them, consistent with Space Marines and they look great in the blue smurf colour scheme.

GW have done well.:good:

*At this point in time these are Games Workshop World Exclusives.*


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh my...they certainly took the "gothic attitude" a bit over the top...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Hey Ultra Marines. Caesar called - He wants his honour back and wants you to stop making his nation look like a Toys'R'us parade.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

garbage!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

No I must rant, they are painfully shite, I am actually angered at how aweful they are, they hurt my eyes, I cannot fathom any person buying such crap when you could convert better ones yourself, they are soooooooo bad I would actually consider not playing against a person who had them, unless they covered them with a handkerchief! A dog poo with las sponsons and cocktail stick antenna would be better!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> No I must rant, they are painfully shite, I am actually angered at how aweful they are, they hurt my eyes, I cannot fathom any person buying such crap when you could convert better ones yourself, they are soooooooo bad I would actually consider not playing against a person who had them, unless they covered them with a handkerchief! A dog poo with las sponsons and cocktail stick antenna would be better!


:laugh:

You should email this to the developers in Notthingham!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

The more I look at the land raider, the more I think it might be ok (if built up slightly differently)
that rhino though :suicide:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

The Rhino I have hope for since if you remove the horrible man on top and maybe remove the flags I think it could be decent....... The Rhino though, may as well buy the FW command rhino. It's all that stupid tubing stuff, looks like a mini but disgusting Exorcist


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think they'll be just fine painted well.

GW's painting really seems to have gone downhill recently (which I can totally understand given the speed of releases, but still).


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

So GW is still channeling its inner 13 year old self and sticking as much bullshit as they can to their models in a pathetic attempt to make them ooze more grandeur. 

Honestly, whoever is in charge of this stuff should just be sacked. 

All hail the ever-cheapening appearance of the spess maweens in blue.

In other news, I look forward to the command-Falcon and it's gigantic ornamental flower for a sensor array, and the Ork tank-tank that is just two tanks stuck to one another to allow it to drive upside down.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think the blue is really the issue, the additional addons for the vehicles really isnt all that bad or out of step with other marine stuff or the previous command sprue, the colour however really harks back to the 90s scheme all we need is for them to get some yellow and red on the shoulder pads and aquillas and we are away. Anyway could be worse they could be the eldar jet bikes .


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't forget those red bolters & orange power weapons!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The Land Raider doesn't look too bad, but the Rhino looks more like a mobile radar. 

Just to sell the kit, the Rhino will probably have the ability to call down a strength D large blast each turn, or something like that.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

sonofvulkan said:


> the land raider doesn't look too bad, but the rhino looks more like a mobile radar.
> 
> Just to sell the kit, the rhino will probably have the ability to call down a strength d large blast each turn, or something like that.


qft


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i think for the rhino ill just stick to using copper wire and current plastic antenna parts, i think a minimalistic approach might have been better, they are command tanks after all, GW might aswell have just painted them with a big round target on them, with words underneath saying " Oi!! over here, shot me im important"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tnat blue colour is fucking vile.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Tnat blue colour is fucking vile.


This. I'll reserve judgement until I see a well painted or unpainted one.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

And more angles. I can barely see shit on these


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's a super huge and clearer picture of the tanks, spoiler tags to save loading because it really is huge on my screen in this post.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Aquila radar dishes are a nice touch.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Guessing the Land raider will be 50-60 quid. Rhino £35ish.

Do we have prices guides yet?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Orochi said:


> Guessing the Land raider will be 50-60 quid. Rhino £35ish.
> 
> Do we have prices guides yet?


£75 for both tanks


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> £75 for both tanks


yeah shure. never gonna happen in my wallet.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't so much mind that they come together in one kit, but the fact that they come together as one option in the rules for 400pts is disappointing because I totally wanted to run the Land Raider, but I don't want to have to bring a Rhino with it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> that they come together as one option in the rules for 400pts


What did I miss here, have the rules for these models leaked and not made it to this thread?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ntaw said:


> what did i miss here, have the rules for these models leaked and not made it to this thread?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Some tasty stuff in there! Not gunna lie, totally blown away by every SM army being able to take them. BA and SW (and sometimes DA..?) usually get left out of the fun, no?



....also, notice no mention of Black Templars as a Faction despite the rumours of them leaving the main SM Codex.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Do we know the author of the codex?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Both of those for 400 points sounds pretty great, honestly. Giving 2 units of Devs Skyfire would be nice (or, sorry, one of them "snaps fire at full BS," heh), but there's a lot of flexibility there for when you aren't against flyers. Good anchors to a firebase, hiding that Rhino in a Ruin or behind an ADl (or, hell, in a Skyshield Landing Pad) with potential counter-attackers inside the Land Raider, or some such.

@Orochi: I don't know if GW are publishing the authors of their codexes anymore, given how much hatred got heaped on Matt Ward, calling Cruddace's books Cruddexes, the hurt anger whenever Phil Kelly made a sub-par book... Daemonkin, certainly, at least, didn't have the author's name written anywhere on it (though a fellow named Simon Green took credit for it on Facebook), and I haven't heard folks talking about who the author of the Harlequin, Skitarii, new Eldar codexes, etc, are (apart from some assumptions the new Eldar dex was from Kelly).


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I don't know if GW are publishing the authors of their codexes anymore


Even when a name is on (or in) a codex, they are much more of a team effort anyway.



LokiDeathclaw said:


> £75 for both tanks


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The back of the box, showing some of the commander options and closeups on the detail work (from BoLS).


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Bindi Baji said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1agaZinJHg


Hahahahhaahaha I thought that when I saw the price. I honestly think they are horrible


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh great, now all I need to do is to spend $2,300 dollars on airfare and accommodation and i'll get a box, but seriously they'd look great Chaosified. Pity i'll never get them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> @Orochi: I don't know if GW are publishing the authors of their codexes anymore, given how much hatred got heaped on Matt Ward, calling Cruddace's books Cruddexes, the hurt anger whenever Phil Kelly made a sub-par book... Daemonkin, certainly, at least, didn't have the author's name written anywhere on it (though a fellow named Simon Green took credit for it on Facebook), and I haven't heard folks talking about who the author of the Harlequin, Skitarii, new Eldar codexes, etc, are (apart from some assumptions the new Eldar dex was from Kelly).


its the same with minis now too, the boxes no longer have the sculptor's name on it which is annoying as feck as i like to know what Jes Goodwin has been upto,but i tottaly get why they are doing it, Matt ward really got far far too much stick, certain members of staff were held in such high regard because they were part of the old guard and GW would get loads of flack if they ever dared to leave the company and every time it would be the companies fault and GW would suffer because they pushed out who ever it was, people forget that loads of writers,arstists and sculptors have been through GW over the years and many have left to pursue careers out side the industry simply because they wanted to, nobody got upset when i resigned from tescos despite being bloody amazing at my job and arguably my work effected far more people in the world.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Matt ward really got far far too much stick


I have heard about several disliked Ward-codex decisions there were in fact bugger all to do with him


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> I have heard about several disliked Ward-codex decisions there were in fact bugger all to do with him


doesnt surprise me in the least , but to some people because his name was on those books, he must have sat in a room on his own and wrote everything himself, he wasnt given a brief, codex wasnt play tested or proof read, nobody above him approved it, nobody else contributed, all the ideas were his own, he didnt look at previous works or anything else,he painted the minis,took the photos and did all the art work, he even took everything to the printer, stood at the machine poured the ink in to it, cliped the pages and bound everything, packed and hand delivered every single copy to the stores.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> doesnt surprise me in the least , but to some people because his name was on those books, he must have sat in a room on his own and wrote everything himself, he wasnt given a brief, codex wasnt play tested or proof read, nobody above him approved it, nobody else contributed, all the ideas were his own, he didnt look at previous works or anything else,he painted the minis,took the photos and did all the art work, he even took everything to the printer, stood at the machine poured the ink in to it, cliped the pages and bound everything, packed and hand delivered every single copy to the stores.


But he didn't write Imperial Guard or Space Wolves (Codex: Leafblower and Codex: Razorwolves) which were at least as complained-about as any other book except Grey Knights (which got a _ridiculous_ amount of flak).


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Interesting how the laws of unintended consequences work.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hit and Run Knights. Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Some tasty stuff in there! Not gunna lie, totally blown away by every SM army being able to take them. BA and SW (and sometimes DA..?) usually get left out of the fun, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ....also, notice no mention of Black Templars as a Faction despite the rumours of them leaving the main SM Codex.


That's because as a faction, black templars would be included within the Imperium faction.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Hit and Run Knights. Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


I'm pretty sure that's using the wrong 'Faction' in context - it's pretty obviously 'Faction' as in the 7th edition terminology for Codexes, but I guess you could totally read it as being able to give a Guard Blob Preferred Enemy or Skyfire or something since GW went ahead and used 'Faction' to refer to two different things.

Amusing.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, yeah, forgot about that, slipped into early 7th ed thinking. Not played 40K for too long.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Awww, yeah, forgot about that, slipped into early 7th ed thinking. Not played 40K for too long.


You can still do silly things with it, fear not - Sternguard with Skyfire is an obvious choice (fuck you, flying Hive Tyrants!), Preferred Enemy Thunderfire Cannon (fucking Hit and Run Thunderfire Cannon for lols), Tank Hunter Stormtalons etc.

It's a really nice bit of kit, but god damn either it or the Rhino Primaris are hugely overpriced (or they're both moderately overpriced, but that's no real consolation).

EDIT: Oh, it's also an Assault Vehicle for six non-Terminator models. Hooray!


----------

